# "Unable to acquire program guide" error



## misterp (May 28, 2012)

I've been having a lot of problems with my Hopper and I think they're all related to this error:

"Unable to acquire program guide."

My live TV works fine. When I bring up the program guide, it lists shows for everything on currently and for the next hour. For example, at 2:30 I can see all the shows that are on now and any show that begins at 3:00. Any show that starts at 3:30 or later is listed as "No Info Available."

I've rebooted the box. (Unplugged, let sit for a minute, replug it in.)
All the network tests show that the connection is OK.
I cannot turn on Prime Time Anytime; when I try to turn it on within settings, I get the "Unable to acquire program guide" error.
The box was working fine up until a couple days ago. I could see a complete program guide and PTAT worked.

Anyone else run into this?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Try unplugging all Joeys, reset the Hopper, then check the Tuner screen for a Guide download.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

Please send me a PM with your phone or account number so I can assist you to correct this issue. Thanks!


----------



## misterp (May 28, 2012)

coldsteel said:


> Try unplugging all Joeys, reset the Hopper, then check the Tuner screen for a Guide download.


Can you elaborate what you mean by checking the tuner screen for a guide download? Is there a way to manually force a download?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you'll do switch check or while in a guide, scroll to right to force DL new EPG.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

P Smith said:


> If you'll do switch check or while in a guide, scroll to right to force DL new EPG.


Not on a hopper. After it boots, hit the red hotkey to see the Tuner screen. One tuner should show that the Guide's downloading.


----------

